

Heinz buys Kraft - sethvargo
http://www.wpxi.com/news/news/local/heinz-buying-kraft-deal-food-giant/nkd3x/#__federated=1

======
ironlady
Makes sense, I could never eat KD without my Heinz Ketchup!

